# The Guardian: Reuniting the pack



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Link. An Australian family was forced to leave their dog in the US because of the pandemic, and it took 16 months to get her back.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Touching story. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is a lovely story. I wonder how many other dogs and cats had to be left behind...


----------

